# Τι σημαίνει αμοιβός; Τι είναι το αμοιβό και τι πά' να πει αμοιβά ανταλλακτικά;



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2011)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και αίνιγμα: Πότε τη δική σου αμοιβή τη δίνεις αντί να την κρατήσεις; :) Μιλάμε φυσικά για το επίθετο _αμοιβός_ και το ουσιαστικοποιημένο _αμοιβό_, τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται μεν στην ελληνική γλώσσα, αλλά δεν περιλαμβάνονται στα σύγχρονα μείζονα λεξικά (ΛΝΕΓ-ΕΛΝΕΓ, ΛΚΝ, ΜΕΛ).

Ας αρχίσουμε με ένα λάθος που έχει ο 15τομος Δημητράκος: δίνει θηλυκό _αμοιβή_ (δηλ. _ο αμοιβός, η αμοιβή, το αμοιβό_), ενώ το επίθετο _αμοιβός_ είναι κανονικά δικατάληκτο (δηλ. είναι _ο /_ _η αμοιβός, το αμοιβό_ και, ναι, το αίνιγμα βασιζόταν σε αυτό). Ωστόσο, επειδή τα εις -_ός_ θηλυκά είναι λίγο δύσχρηστα σε δημώδη χρήση, θα ακούσετε (σήμερα πλέον) και _η αμοιβή_ (π.χ. άγκυρα).

Περνάμε τώρα στις σημασίες:

Αυτός που αντικαθιστά κάποιον ή κάτι· που παίρνει τη θέση κάποιου άλλου· που διαδέχεται κάποιον άλλον.
(για εξαρτήματα) Όμοιο εξάρτημα που προορίζεται για αντικατάσταση, σε περίπτωση αστοχίας ή φθοράς κλπ, εξαρτήματος μηχανήματος ή μηχανής ή συσκευής (ιδίως σε πλοία).
το αμοιβό = το αμοιβό ανταλλακτικό (βλ. §2 ανωτέρω)
Αξίζει να επισημάνουμε ότι το επίθετο _αμοιβός_ αποτελεί έναν εξαίρετο τρόπο για την κατανόηση της αρχικής σημασίας τού ρήματος _αμείβω_ αλλά και της λέξης _αμοιβάδα_ που χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα: Το _αμείβω_ αρχικά σήμαινε "αλλάζω, ανταλλάσσω" (π.χ. Ιλιάδα Ζ 235), σημασία η οποία φυσικά επιβιώνει στο _αμοιβό_ "ανταλλακτικό", και η (ήδη ομηρική λέξη) _αμοιβάς_ σήμαινε "αλλαγή, εναλλαγή" — ονομασία που δόθηκε στα φερώνυμα πρωτόζωα επειδή αλλάζουν προσωρινά τη μορφή τους για να κινηθούν και να τραφούν. Τέλος, και η λ. _αμοιβή_ αρχικά σήμαινε "αλλαγή, ανταλλαγή".

Ας πάμε λοιπόν και σε παραδείγματα χρήσης:

Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό όλοι οι τροχοί να είναι της αυτής διαμέτρου. Eάν οι τροχοί στερεώνονται με ένα κεντρικό παξιμάδι αυτό το παξιμάδι πρέπει να ασφαλίζεται από ένα ελατήριο σε όλη τη διάρκεια τον αγώνα και θα πρέπει να τοποθετείται εκ νέου μετά από κάθε αλλαγή τροχού. Tα ελατήρια πρέπει να βάφονται κόκκινα με χρώμα τύπου DAYGLO. Πάντοτε πρέπει να υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα *αμοιβά ελατήρια*. (Κανονισμός 2007 Εθνικής Επιτροπής Αγώνων Αυτοκινήτου)
Κουπιά κωπηλασίας,* 2 αμοιβά* (δεν απαιτούνται για μηχανοκίνητες και μηχανικά προωθούμενες λέμβους). (ΠΔ 363/1984 "Κανονισμός συναγερμού και γυμνασίων στα εμπορικά πλοία", Παράρτημα §10)
Το σύστημα καταγραφής του οδικού δικτύου θα βασίζεται στο Παγκόσμιο Σύστημα Εντοπισμού Θέσης GPS για τον ακριβή εντοπισμό της θέσης του. Το σύστημα θα συνδυάζεται με άλλα *αμοιβά συστήματα* εντοπισμού που θα εξασφαλίζουν τον ακριβή προσδιορισμό της επίκλισης και της κατά μήκος κλίσης. (Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας & Κλιματικής Αλλαγής)¨
Η ιερή άγκυρα είναι συνήθως *η "αμοιβή" άγκυρα* (σπέαρ) που βρίσκεται στο πλοίο η οποία απομένει προς πόντιση όταν το πλοίο έχει μείνει έρμαιο των κυμάτων μετά την απώλεια (κοπή) των αγκυρών του ή όταν αυτές ξεσέρνουν στο βυθό και που πλευρισμένο πλέον από τα κύματα και τον άνεμο κινδυνεύει να προσαράξει ή να συντριβεί, από την υπήνεμη πλευρά του, σε βραχώδη ακτή. Τότε το πλοίο αγωνιζόμενο να κρατηθεί αγκυροβολημένο ποντίζει την "ιερή άγκυρα". Στην ελληνική ναυτική δημώδη γλώσσα λέγεται και "σπεράντζα". (βικιπαίδεια)
Επιπρόσθετα απαιτείται υποστήριξη σε *αμοιβά ανταλλακτικά* / επισκευών αυτής με ελάχιστο επιθυμητό χρόνο τα είκοσι (20) έτη. (Πολεμικό Ναυτικό)
Ελέγξτε τα φώτα ναυσιπλοΐας πριν επιχειρήσετε βραδινό ταξίδι και προμηθευθείτε *αμοιβά*. (Ναυταθλητικός Σύλλογος Πόρτο-Ράφτη)
Επειδή λοιπόν οι αγώνες μεγάλωναν, τα σκάφη βρίσκονταν κάποιες μέρες σε ανοικτό πέλαγος, σωστά οι υπεύθυνοι του ΒΝΟΕ τότε άρχισαν να ψάχνουν για κανονισμούς ασφαλείας. Τελικά πήραν τους κανονισμούς του R.O.R.C. από Αγγλία και προσπάθησαν να μας επιβάλλουν να μετασκευάσουμε τα ΕΘΕ εκείνης της εποχής προσθέτοντας πλωριό και πρυμιό προστατευτικό κάγκελο, ρέλια, πλοϊκά φώτα, *αμοιβά πανιά* και πανιά θυέλλης, κανονικά σωσίβια για όλο το πλήρωμα, πνευστή σχεδία ή άλλη πλωτή κατασκευή και στο εσωτερικό της καμπίνας, κουκέτες, κουζίνα, τουαλέτα κ.ά. (περιοδικό _Ιστιοπλοϊκός Κόσμος_, τεύχος 81, Ιαν.Φεβ. 2009, Η γέννηση του ΠΟΙΑΘ)
Ως παρακολουθήματα των αλιευτικών πλοιαρίων θεωρούνται αι κινητήριοι αυτών μηχαναί, εφ’ όσον τυγχάνουσιν ελεύθεροι ετέρου βάρους εξ αγοράς και τοποθετήσεως επί του σκάφους, τα πάσης φύσεως βοηθητικά και* αμοιβά μηχανήματα*, τα άρμενα και σύσκευα, τα αλιευτικά εργαλεία και εφόδια και εν γένει παν πράγμα προωρισμένον διά την διαρκή χρήσιν του αλιευτικού πλοιαρίου και όταν είναι προσωρινώς κεχωρισμένον αυτού. (ΝΔ 572/1948 "Περί ναυτικής υποθήκης και ενεχύρου επί των αλιευτικών και σπογγαλιευτικών πλοίων και πλοιαρίων προς εξασφάλισιν των υπό της Αγροτικής Τραπέζης της Ελλάδος χορηγουμένων αλιευτικών δανείων")
Και ορισμένες αντιστοιχίες με αγγλικούς όρους:

*rechange* "the tackle and gear kept in readiness for emergency on shopboard" [ΣτΖ: Δίνω ορισμό διότι τη λέξη αυτή δεν θα τη βρείτε σε γενικά λεξικά τής αγγλικής] = *αμοιβά σύσκευα* (παρέλες) επί του πλοίου
*spare* = *αμοιβός*, ανταλλακτικός, _κν_. ρεσπέτο
*spare anchor* = *αμοιβός άγκυρα*, έφεδρος άγκυρα, κν. οτζακλίδικη, ρεσπέτο
*spare gear* = *τα αμοιβά* (δηλ. ανταλλακτικά εξαρτήματα)
*spare stores* = *αμοιβά εφόδια*


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2011)

Άγνωστες λέξεις, πολλές άγνωστες λέξεις. 

Αλλά αφού το βλέπεις ναυτικά το θέμα:
Η διατοίχιση ή διατοιχισμός (rolling, heeling), κοινώς «μπότζι» (λέγεται ακόμη και «σάλος»), είναι όρος της Ναυτιλίας και αφορά μορφή ταλάντωσης του πλοίου κατά τον εγκάρσιο άξονα δηλαδή οι κλίσεις δεξιά και αριστερά που παίρνει το πλοίο «*εξ υπαμοιβής*» (= διαδοχικά), είτε «εν πλω» (όταν κινείται), είτε «εν όρμω» (αγκυροβολημένο).
Βικιπαίδεια, λήμμα _διατοίχιση_


(Εγώ μόνο από _αργυραμοιβούς_ ξέρω.)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> Άγνωστες λέξεις, πολλές άγνωστες λέξεις.


Ομολογώ πως κάθε φορά που ακούω «σύσκευα» κλείνω τα μάτια κι ονειρεύομαι έναν λογιότατο μάγειρα να μου ετοιμάζει σίσκεμπαπ αρτυμένο με υπεραστισμό.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 1, 2011)

Το *αμοιβά* χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον στο ΠΝ ενώ σπανίως λέγεται και γράφεται το *ανταλλακτικά *. Κάθε πολεμικό πλοίο έχει ένα φορτίο με ανταλλακτικά, τον *φόρτο αμοιβών*. Και τα τρία γένη συνηθίζονται: ο αμοιβός πομπός, η αμοιβή κεραία, το αμοιβό υλικό.


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2011)

Επίσης, στα ελληνικά στρατά κάποιοι ίσως να θυμούνται τον _αμοιβό_ της φρουράς, που δεν είχε προκαθορισμένη ώρα και τόπο φύλαξης, αλλά βρισκόταν όλη νύχτα στο φρουραρχείο, διαθέσιμος να αντικαταστήσει όποιον κανονικό σκοπό δεν εμφανιζόταν ή για οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν μπορούσε να κάνει το νούμερό του.

Η σκοπιά μας η καλή, 
φαιοπράσινη πολύ
Τα επόπια όλο τον ξύνουν
οι φαντάροι μας τον πίνουν
Μέρα νύχτα νουμεράκι
με παρέα το οπλάκι
Πύλη, ΜΑΦ, γερμανικό
αφήστε ρε να κοιμηθώ!
Έστω θέλω αμοιβός
είμαι πια παλιός!

Καλά τα λέει ο φίλος αποπάνω, αλλά πολλές φορές το παιχνίδι ήταν στημένο. Ο στρατεύσιμος του γραφείου προσωπικού που έβγαζε τις υπηρεσίες (παλιός, εννοείται) έβαζε σκοπιά έναν παλιό για τα μάτια του κόσμου, και αμοιβό κάποιον νέο, δήθεν για να τον ξεκουράσει λίγο. Όταν ερχόταν η ώρα να παρουσιαστεί ο παλιός για το νούμερό του, προφασιζόταν ασθένεια και φύλαγε τελικά ο νέος. Μία φορά την πάτησα· το δις εξαμαρτείν στη θητεία είναι μαζοχισμός.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τον ουσιαστικό εμπλουτισμό τού νήματος με σχετικά στοιχεία. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2011)

Και αφού αναφέρθηκε με αφορμή τη _σεντίνα_ το _Ναυτικό Ονοματολόγιο_ του Παλάσκα (1884), εκεί αναφέρεται επίσης (στη σελ. 91):

*Αμοιβός -ή, -όν* (ιστίο, ιστός, κεραίαι) (κεφάλαιο: Εξαρτισμός, αρ. λέξ. 775) κοιν.: _ρεσπέτο_.​
Και στο λήμμα (λέξη) αρ. 775, στη σελ. 38, έχει:

*Αμοιβός -ή, -όν* (ιστίο, ιστός, κεραία), de rechange, _ρεσπέτο_, spare (mast, yard, sail)​


----------

